# Why do so many contractors whine constantly?



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

So many people on this forum seem to be constantly whining and complaining about nationals, not getting paid enough, how hard the work is, etc. Not trying to be an asshole but if you don't like the company then stop working for them. 

The majority of the threads have multiple complaints in them. This site should be PP Complaints.com


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We don't work for most of them anymore. So I use this forum to help new guys like yourself avoid the pitfalls and mistakes I and others made.
It is a fact that this industry is cut throat and ripe with crooks; thus the frequent negativity. It isn't for everyone, just saying...


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

dude that so negative


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, but he means well...


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not trying to troll or anything. I do understand the reasons behind most complaints. I was just curious why it's such a big topic to talk about. I've been contracting my whole life and always have problems but just took it as they came. 

I do understand their need for pictures and to make a profit. I was excited to get into this business and work hard but seeing all these posts take the simplified ideas on how to get through each job and have caused them to be over complicated I think.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We build em, rehab em, flip em, maintain em on the private side. Totally different animal. We're just like any plumber, mason, framer, etc.
Finish the job, get a check.
REO/P&P is unique unto itself. It only looks similar from a distance.
Biggest headache on the private end is finding and keeping good help.
Biggest headache on the REO/P&P end? Crooks, late/shorted/no pays, unqualified employees of clients, poor communication, unreasonable expectations, yada, yada, yada...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The idea behind all of the neg posts is to learn and be smarter for it.
Not every P&P guy gets screwed every single day but it is too common to be ignored.
The electrician who wires Joe Bob's house and gets d*cked around on his payment is the exception.
The REO guy who has to chase his money from a national is the rule.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

I see exactly what you're saying. I do think if you're able to manage the Nationals, keep your payments consistent, and take good pictures then it's worth the hassle. They have so much work all year round, it's really hard to beat.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwell said:


> I see exactly what you're saying. I do think if you're able to manage the Nationals, keep your payments consistent, and take good pictures then it's worth the hassle. They have so much work all year round, it's really hard to beat.


In a perfect world, that would be true.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

*My 2 Cents*

I don't consider all of it to be whining. A good portion of it I take as being realistic. All the chargebacks, cut bids, picture drama, etc is just common facts of the industry. I believe too many people interpret it as whining as opposed to seeing the knowledge that is being spelled out right in front of their face. It is tough for the dwindling number of old school contractors to constantly be bombarded with the get rich contractors, clueless contractors, and the occasional recruiter to give all the free advice to all these new guys trying to get in. If I had a new preservation company started in my town would I just hand over free advice and give away all the contacts of my good clients so they could get work. Hell no!!! These duct tape truck contractors need to understand this harsh advice on this forum is a good dose of the reality of this dwindling industry. Let the insults begin.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

AMS - hiring employees vs contractorsthey even have a 401k and vacation days, now if all nationals did this it would sure stop the complaining.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

idaho said:


> AMS - hiring employees vs contractorsthey even have a 401k and vacation days, now if all nationals did this it would sure stop the complaining.


How does that work? Is it salary or still paid by the job? What's different from them opposed to Safeguard, etc?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Stay in the business for awhile Backwell... *Experience it,* in several years come back express how you feel... As the fella's are saying... many Nationals & Regional’s have to make up their "low-ball" numbers anyway they can... You can't manage Nationals like you would in the general commercial market. 
Already set HUD guidelines, reg's & pay schedules get so convoluted when in-experienced people add their subjective opinion to an objective market.


----------



## venicemayer (Oct 5, 2012)

Frantically, a huge number of contractors do that whining but it is indeed true that if you think it is totally unfair for you then find another one. However, there might be some good points why they do that and I think that is normal to them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's the age old "GOOD OLD DAYS" discussion you see everywhere in life.

This industry is definitely filled with corruption and tedious details. Chasing pay is a 5 day a week job. There are some weeks you call every client and are lucky to get 1 person on the phone in payroll.

There is good work out there but most of it is already locked down. The other stuff such as Safeguard, FAS. Is only available because it sucks.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

venicemayer said:


> Frantically, a huge number of contractors do that whining but it is indeed true that if you think it is totally unfair for you then find another one. However, there might be some good points why they do that and I think that is normal to them.


 
It's difficult to understand your point with the above statement.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

venicemayer said:


> Frantically, a huge number of contractors do that whining but it is indeed true that if you think it is totally unfair for you then find another one. However, there might be some good points why they do that and I think that is normal to them.


 
Christmas wishlist- English For Dummies


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I don't consider all of it to be whining. A good portion of it I take as being realistic. All the chargebacks, cut bids, picture drama, etc is just common facts of the industry. I believe too many people interpret it as whining as opposed to seeing the knowledge that is being spelled out right in front of their face. It is tough for the dwindling number of old school contractors to constantly be bombarded with the get rich contractors, clueless contractors, and the occasional recruiter to give all the free advice to all these new guys trying to get in. If I had a new preservation company started in my town would I just hand over free advice and give away all the contacts of my good clients so they could get work. Hell no!!! These duct tape truck contractors need to understand this harsh advice on this forum is a good dose of the reality of this dwindling industry. Let the insults begin.


Well said. Thanks


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Ive been in it for 15 years now. It has DEFINITELY gotten to an all time LOW. It used to be go do the work get paid. NOw its go do the work. HOPE TO GET PAID. Then if you do get paid, there are charge backs and your E&O insurance is being gone after. Whining NO just saying you better
(1) have a nest egg to finance this
(2) have a full head of hair because at the end you WON'T 
(3) DON'T pray for patience because you will be challenged everyday by some 15.00 and hour person 2000 miles away that tries to tell you what code is in your area. i have has this expeirence too may times when they tell me about a um store in my town. I have been here for 16 years and I know what happens in this place before it hits the papers. They try to tell me there is a recylcler and i tell them NO they they say well i'm looking at one in your town on the internet and I ask what is the phone number well its XXXXXXX and I tell them the address is 30 miles away no its in your town then they say OH yhea I guess it is where you say it is. NO  shurlock. All they care about is their bonus and trying to get you to do the job for free

Then wait 150 days to get paid ??!! have a great day


----------

